# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Чего Вам не хватает для счастья?

## Asteriks

*Что есть счастье? И чего Вам не хватает для того, чтобы быть счастливыми?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Мозгов       ...

----------


## Asteriks

Мозгов много не бывает, это да... Особенно у таких умных, как Паша))
А мне не хватает денег. Ну, честное слово. Последний мешок закончился!
Работу бы сменить... А лучше не работу, а систему образования уничтожить нафиг и заново слепить, по человечески.
В личной жизни не хватает разнообразия, хотя маленькие радости всё же есть. А если вместе взять, то не хватает какой-то уверенности в завтрашнем дне, что ли.

----------


## Pasha_49

Были бы мозги у меня, от них и деньги..

----------


## Asteriks

Паша, в нашей стране за мозги не платят. Поэтому не думай, что мозгов у тебя мало. Изворотливости и хитрости, видимо, не хватает.

----------


## Banderlogen

> в нашей стране за мозги не платят.


Это смотря где.

----------


## Asteriks

Правда. Коллега устроилась на курсы для взрослых, в проектный институт. Знаешь, Логен, большое здание на ЗИПе? Прямо за остановкой? Так там персонал за границу отправляют в командировки... А нас, учителей, простых смертных, если и пошлют, то далеко и надолго.

----------


## VirDignus

ну вот, опять развели вечную тему,  для полного счастья не хватает отсутствия желания этого самого счастья.
как тока на него забьёшь(на счастье). так сразу и счастливым станешь.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Правда. Коллега устроилась на курсы для взрослых, в проектный институт. Знаешь, Логен, большое здание на ЗИПе? Прямо за остановкой? Так там персонал за границу отправляют в командировки...


Такое типа розоватое? Там за ним еще колесо такое большое стоит: белшина рядом.

Да, там не только проектный институт. Офисы всяких компаний еще. А рядом еще высокое здание есть, возле коминтерна остановки или как там ее, с часиками электронными, так там тоже ум нужен.

----------


## Akasey

счас не хватает пива для полного счастья (вчера у сябра сын родился)

----------


## vova230

Один мой товарищ сказал, что ему для полного счастья не зватает 1 миллион 2500 рублей (советских еще в то время).

----------


## Akasey

пиво уже есть, теперь не хватает ..... не хватает............не хватает........денег

----------


## Asteriks

Я откушала кусок торта и вроде счастлива))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Наверное, умения быть благодарным за всё то, что у меня уже есть...
Вот, к стати, вспомнилось в тему: " Человек способен быть несчастным даже без того, ради чего он и пальцем не пошевелит."

----------


## Pasha_49

Работу нормальную, и семью.

----------


## Sanych

Как говорили в одном фильме - "Гроши батька, гроши!!!!". И здоровья побольше.
А ещё побольше народу на форум

----------


## MOHAPX

как бэ это узнать как блоки в DLE слева на право перенести

----------


## Asteriks

Где тебе взять такого счастья, МОНАРХ? Сходи в google, что ли.
Ещё для счастья нужно, чтобы некоторые бывшие друзья забыли о моём существовании.

----------


## Pasha_49

А я не знаю такого понятия, бывшие друзья...

----------


## Akasey

удачи......

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня мне не хватает ещё одного выходного дня... Суббота заканчивается, а я люблю пятницу.

----------


## Pasha_49

Сам не верю, но не хватает того, чтоб мне сказали что я болен))) Вернее не годен...

Пойду напьюсь! Литра 2 выпью... кофе) Может хоть узи сердца что покажет, как еще косить)

----------


## Alex

> А я не знаю такого понятия, бывшие друзья...


_Счастливый ты человек! Так держать!!!_

----------


## Vanya

странный вопрос =) всего. всего не хватает...сколько бы чего не было у человека, ему всегда мало

----------


## Alex

> ...сколько бы чего не было у человека, ему всегда мало


А мне кажется, что надо ценить то, что имеешь

----------


## Vanya

ну да..всё так, но то что имеешь становится привычным и отходит на второй план, воспринимается как должное и т.д. зачастую так и есть

----------


## -=NarKoT=-

А мне не хвотает ноут бука для полного счастья))))

----------


## Akasey

денег, чтоб ремонт закончить

----------


## Irina

А мне для счастья на сегодняшний день солнца не хватает :ak:

----------


## Asteriks

Для счастья не хватает сегодня... времени. Сейчас придут дети и выгонят из-за компа, а я хотела тему оформления на блоге поменять. А, и метры на внешке кончаются, ещё бы пару гигов для счастья.

----------


## Irina

Мне сегодня для полного счастья не хватает тепла.(Новый причесон в шапке демонстрировать сложно):angel:

----------


## Sanych

Продемонстрируй на форуме, тут всегда тепло

----------


## Irina

Мне не хватает стабильно работающего интернета, особенно по вечерам:ak:

----------


## BiZ111

Денег

----------


## Asteriks

Понимания.

----------


## Irina

Мне не хватает времени выспаться

----------


## BiZ111

мне не хватает гарема шикарных женщиных, безвозмездно преданных и только для одной цели

----------


## Akasey

ггг, маньяк

мне не хватает ..... мне не хватает... а мне ничего не надо, у меня всё есть, а чего нету, то сам заработаю

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня не хватает Саныча и Ала)

----------


## Akasey

друзей

----------


## BiZ111

Классной для меня работы

----------


## Irina

Понимания

----------


## Alva

девушки

----------


## Irina

Солнца, моря и любимого человека рядом.

----------


## Demention

Я сейчас счастлива.

----------


## Irina

Позитива

----------


## Asteriks

Здоровья близким людям.

----------


## Irina

*Определены пять вещей, делающие человека счастливым*

Последние исследования позволяют предполагать, что люди могут контролировать состояние счастья и поддерживать его с помощью определенных действий, хотя раньше ученые утверждали, что такое состояние, как счастье, заложено в большей степени генетически и зависит от факторов, которые человек не в состоянии контролировать. Прежде считалось, что о стремлении к счастью легче говорить, чем действительно что-либо делать, чтобы стать счастливым, отмечает LiveScience.

Психолог калифорнийского университета Соня Любомирски вместе с коллегами выделила пять вещей, которые, по ее мнению, помогают быть счастливым. Во-первых, необходимо быть благодарным. Те участники экспериментов, которых психологи попросили написать благодарственные письма людям, которые им когда-либо помогли, чувствовали себя значительно счастливее, чем те, кто таких посланий не писал. Причем совершенно необязательно было отправлять эти письма - даже простое выражение благодарности на бумаге заставляло людей ощущать прилив счастья, который не проходил даже спустя недели и месяцы.

Во-вторых, нужно быть оптимистом. Участникам проекта было дано задание подумать, каким они видят свое идеальное будущее: это может быть, например, семейная жизнь с любящим и надежным партнером или полноценная профессиональная деятельность. После этого свои мысли нужно было записать в личный дневник. Те, кто практиковали таким образом в течение нескольких недель позитивное мышление, говорили, что их душевное состояние значительно улучшилось.

В-третьих, нужно уметь радоваться своим удачам. Так, люди, которые записывали по три случая, которые их порадовали за неделю, концентрировались именно на всем хорошем, что происходило в их жизни, и находили больше причин быть счастливыми.

В-четвертых, следует использовать свои сильные стороны. Например, те, кто считают, что обладают неплохим чувством юмора, могут разрядить шутками напряженную обстановку деловой встречи или утешить друга, попавшего в беду. Юмор также помогает забыть о своих бедах.

В-пятых, нужно совершать добрые поступки, ведь, как известно, помощь всегда возвращается. Люди, которые пожертвовали своим временем и деньгами на помощь нуждающимся, говорили, что почувствовали себя после этих актов милосердия гораздо более счастливыми.

Таким образом, люди в состоянии изменить ощущение счастья, которое им свойственно испытывать, даже несмотря на то, что это состояние частично зависит от генетической наследственности, а жизненные обстоятельства оказывают на нас гораздо меньшее влияние, нежели принято думать.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне не хватает отпуска и лета.

----------


## Irina

На данный момент для счастья не хватает здоровья

----------


## Asteriks

А мне ещё не хватает зрелого ананаса.

----------


## Irina

Тёплой погоды.

----------


## ПаранойА

Как бы это ужасно не звучало, но для полнейшего счастья мне не хватает денег. Уж простить на откровенность.
Все есть: замечательная семья, любимый человек, учеба, крыша над головой, работа. 
Но увы, не хватает финансов.

----------


## Sanych

Конкретно на теперешний момент мильона евро мне не хватает для счастья. Можно даже не полного

----------


## Irina

А мне не хватает спокойствия в последнее время.

----------


## Irina

*Нашла интересный тест на тему "Что нужно изменить в себе, чтобы стать счастливым". Но результат, который он мне выдал, сделал счастье ещё более недостижимым:
*
Постоянно ищешь себя. Возможно, где-то в какой-то момент что-то пошло не так. Так легко запутаться, так сложно понять, что верно… Люди, мнения, слова, клятвы, обязательства. Тебя угнетают правила. Если что-то именно так, а не иначе, следует объяснить. А истина?.. Где она, черт возьми? Не родилась еще или умерла, погребенная под сотнями правдоподобных версий. А ты один посреди всего этого. Идешь дорогами, которые ведомы только тебе. Мимо - десятки лиц и сотни имен… но это не важно. Их всегда было много вокруг. Важно лишь то, что есть цель и есть пути ее достижения. Осталось лишь найти выход из того туннеля, посередине которого застрял, ведь с одной стороны этот пугающий свет, а с другой – все те же люди, только до крайности глупые…

----------


## Alex

бутылки джина Yellow Gin Zeer Oude

----------


## Irina

Фонтана позитивных эмоций

----------


## Akasey

пару часов сна

----------


## Irina

Большого торта

----------

